# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  02/05/11 : UCT Box v3.01 - SPD 8800H, MTK 6515, MStar 8530, Fusion v1.70, Fw v1.55

## Shamseldeen Victory

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     New *Version 3.01* has been released for *UCT Box*. Includes UCT *Fusion v1.70* & UCT Box *Firmware Upgrade v1.55*Please download it from official support area at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Make sure to uninstall all previous versions before installing it.    *New in UCT Setup v3.01:*  [SPD] SC8800H/S NAND USB Mode Supported (Read / Write Flash, Unlock, Etc.)[SPD] Read Project Version in NOR Mode[SPD] Fix CPU SC8800H/S Pinfinding Bug[MTK] Fix many MTK IMEI repair bugs[MTK} Unlock method improved[MTK] Added New MTK CPU MT6516 (Read NAND Flash)[MStar] Added New boot for MStar CPU 8530, 8535x, 8533[MStar] Fixed a crash during USB device enumeration[INF] Improved and Fixed Infineon 7880 Flash Bug[UI] Some tiny bug fixes[Fw] New UCT Box Firmware Upgrade v1.55[Fusion] Fixed SpreadTrum PinFinding Bugs v1.70 Beta   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Br.
Naman الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

